# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  İşte ABDde büyük tartışma yaratan raporun sonuçları

## ceydaaa

yahudi-lobisinin-b-plani_124796.jpg1973 Arap-İsrail Savaşının ardından ABD, İsraile hiçbir ülkeye yapmadığı kadar yardım yaptı. Her yıl İsraile 3 milyar dolar yardımı sürdürüyor. Yani her İsraillinin cebine yılda 500 dolar koyuyor.
ABDnin en güçlü ikinci lobi grubu AIPAC bir de-facto İsrail casusu olarak faaliyet gösteriyor.
Önemli basın organlarında 61 İsrail yanlısı yazar varken, İsrail karşıtlarının sayısı 5te kalıyor. CNNde İsraili eleştiren haber çıktığında 6 bin protesto maili yağıyor.
3 büyük TV kanalının CEOsu Yahudi. 4 büyük film şirketi Yahudi sermayesinin elinde. New York Times başta olmak üzere ülkenin en büyük yayın grubu yine Yahudilere ait.
ABDdeki önde gelen üniversitelerde profesörlerin yüzde 20si, büyük hukuk firmalarında çalışanların yüzde 40ı, yazar ve yönetmenlerin yüzde 59u, ABDnin en önemli 200 entelektüelinden yüzde 50si Yahudi.
ABD halkının yüzde 73ü tarafsızlık istese de yönetimler İsrailin güdümünde hareket ediyor.
timeturk

armagedonsavasi.com

----------

